
Rewarded for failure: RIM share price up as BlackBerry service crashes - gorglax
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3310085/blackberry-share-price-up-as-service-crashes/
======
arnoldwh
I don't think the author gets how markets work. Investors are much more
focused much more on macro factors (e.g. the state of the EU) than micro ones
(e.g. Blackberry's servers being down in the middle east).

The S&P was up 3.4%, and with RIM's beta of ~1.3..a rough benchmark, extremely
imperfect "guess" for how much RIM should be up is 4.4%. This could mean that
if the overall market was just flat, RIM's stock might have taken a loss. I
think this was more a case of a rising tide lifting RIM's boat.

....or maybe it means MSFT will finally buy them out.

